# Momentaufnahmen von Ton in Windows?



## Suchfunktion (18. November 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe eine kleine Frage:

Gibt ein Programm, das alle Geräusche aufnimmt, die ich auch über Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer höre?

Da ich und n bekannter des öfteren voice-chat's abhalten (müssen), und ich diese aufnehmen will/muss, ist es serh wichtig für mich, es aufzunehmen..

Am besten fände ich es, wenn alles, was meinen soundausgang meiner soundkarte verlässt, nebenbei auch digital aufgezeichnet wird..

Naja, ich weiss nur nicht, wie..

Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe..


----------



## Whizzly (21. November 2003)

Hiho,
ich kann dir auch nicht konkret weiterhelfen, aber damit du wenigstens einen Anhaltspunkt hast:

Solche Programme gibt es definitiv, sie nehmen alles auf, was durch den Ausgang deiner Soundkarte kommt, und speichern das in einer Wave-Datei. LEIDER kann ich dir kein spezielles Programm sagen, da ich das seit 2-3 Jahren nichtmehr habe  
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube das müsste mit Wavelab funktionieren, aber bin mir wirklich nicht sicher...
Auf jeden Fall rentiert sichs, weiter zu fahnden  
Hoffe das is ne Hilfe...
Schönen Tag noch
Whizzly

P.s. Wenn du ein Mischpult mit Schleifenfunktion hast, kannst du auch so dein Signal wieder in den Audio-Eingang deines PCs zurückschleifen, den Eingang kann man 100%ig in Wavelab abgreifen (wenn du jetzt nur Bahnhof verstehst, vergiss den ganzen Absatz   )


----------



## Suchfunktion (22. November 2003)

okay.. ich vergesse den absatz wieder..

*lol*
Also verstehen tu ich es schon, nur hab das equipment nicht..
Mh.. werd mal schaun mit Wavelab schaun (haben wir in der firma, hab ich endlich was um mittagspause zu überbrücken. hehe)..

Naja, danke erstmal..
suche trotzdem auch weiter...


----------

